# the short term memory loss



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Is it normal to have short term memory loss do you think? My anxiety has mostly left over the past week but now ill go out or whatever and always question myself as to where im going and why. It's weird, and also i notice the DP kicks up right after eating a meal..

that happen to anyone?


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey jive

I get the same thing. After I eat I feel like I am totally sleepy and DPd to the max. It's really wierd. As for memory issues, I get those too. Lately I will be studying for a test, and know what I am doing with the work. Then I will take a break and go back to it, and completely forget what the hell I was doing. I will have to read over the material again just to remember. I have no memory recall anymore lol. I think it is because I am depressed though. I'm still not quite sure yet.

Ken


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for making me feel somewhat sane again =D


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

i think everybody gets short term memory loss, in the beginning mine was soooooooo bad it was awful, i could not remember anything, i couldn't remember what i was watching on tv, after watching it for an hour, i couldnt remember to go to school, i couldnt remember what was going on with me, its like everyday i would go through the shock of dp and how i got it , but i could not remember how i got it. Then i started taking supplements and my mememory improved dramatically but not back to normal. Its like ummm i think about a website i need to go too then i look at the tv for 10 seconds, look back at the computer and it takes me 10-15 seconds for that website to pop up back in side my head


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I too have a great many problems with memory, but more so cognition to the point where I will be unable to do perform simple planning tasks at work. At various times my focus and memory have declined to the point where I've found myself forgetting my own phone number, one that I've had for years. Or worse still, sitting at a set of traffic lights and momentarily forgetting the point of the green signal.

The issues with memory and focus are personally by far the most invasive and debilitating aspects of this illness. The symptoms contribute to many hardships in my current life such as missed job opportunities, lost or damaged relationships and the digression into the constrictive stupor of depression.

And then there is also the worry that these problems could also be symbolic of a progressive disease such as schizophrenia. Yet another useful worry to break down the self esteem and leave you hopeless for the future and feeling like an invalid, lacking the ability at times to look after myself in the long term if this keeps up.

Many apologies for adding yet another depressing post to the board, but perhaps someone can take solace in knowing that someone out there might be a little worse of than they are.

Keep well.


----------



## coco33 (Feb 18, 2005)

My memory loss is sooooooo bad most of the time. Take today for example...i forgot it was Sunday and missed my bible class.

Ive sent my son to school with no lunch for a school trip that i forgot about

I always arrange to meet people then forget to show up.

I get into my car to drive somewhere and forget where im going

I forget to switch my car lights on

I always forget what im talking about half through a sentence

These are just some of the things but yeh.....one of these days im gonna forget who i am :shock:


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea my short term memory is really bad. i'm gonna take ginkgo biloba to see if that helps, but its horrible. like 2 hours after i eat and my mom calls me i totally forget what i ate or like i was driving the other day and i didn't even know i was driving, like it was someone else driving. u guys ever get those? also, like i worked on saturday and i'm a cashier and it didn't feel like i was doing it, i mean i was, but it didn't seem like it was me, its weird, and my hearing is bad sometimes in loud places, i have to ask people to repeat things. i also have a bad sense of smell, i can't smell anything anymore barely. is that part of DP?


----------



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

My senses of taste AND smell are extremely diminished, and have been since sometime last summer. Sometimes tastes and smells are "distorted," the rest of the time they're hardly there at all. It's really depressing, as I used to have very keen senses, and it makes mealtimes extremely dull. I'd like to know if this is part of DP/DR as well, because my doctor hasn't found anything wrong with me.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I?m not so sure that DP is responsible for memory loss as such, but more temporary memory misplacement. My memory is extremely poor during times of duress where I seem to switch out from reality and internalize. During these moments I find it hard to not only remember, but also to take part in any task that requires the processing of external input such as driving, academic work, etc.

I've heard of quite a few people who have has made a full recoveries in both memory and mental function after conquering DP. I?m going to make an assumption and state that DP does not permanently affect a person's memory, but may be a side effect of an anxiety or a detachment response.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

What Nemesis says is true.

When I'm very dp'ed and anxious my memory, concentration and perhaps entire cognitive function seems to "go out the window". Each time I've got a little better, it's come back to what it was before; better sometimes.

I suppose this is a testament to the fact that DP does not actually destroy our brains in any permanent way whatever, even though it may _feel_ as if it is.

Once you recover, there's no reason why your brain can't be as "good as new".


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

i was that way to but i believe it was that we focus so much on the dr feeling that there is no room in our brain for anything else... i really try to flow with the feelings anymore and not give them so much attention.. its hard but it works... at one time in my life when the dr was really bad 24/7 i was unable to think of anything else... now i have 2 to 3 good days in a row but always have set backs.. i try to always keep moving forward..Doug


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

when i am at work i continuously walk about wondering what the hell i am doing!!! haha!

seriously though it is a pain...

i think it is just because you are so hooked up the way you feel/think etc thjat you cannot 100% concentrate on one thing propely and so forget what you are doing easily...

i hate problems with memory...it freaks me out big time...

the bit i hate is when i feel like i am forgetting the familiar people and places to me...and obviously feeling like i am forgetting myself is one of the worst feelings :shock: :?


----------

